# When do they start to moult?



## Oscarbella (Jul 4, 2016)

Hey Everybody,

As some of you know I have a little chocolate Cockapoo bitch called Bella who I am convinced is definitely a smooth coat. 

Every now and then when I have a little cuddle (which isn't very often as getting her to stay still is a nightmare) I sometimes come away feeling all these little hairs on my face and when I look in the mirror I have the tiniest little puppy hairs on me. Generally when I give her a good stroke nothing comes off her coat but occasionally she does appear to moult.

I wondered how early puppies actually start to moult (that is of course, if they end up moulting at all). What is the earliest age you can get a good idea of how much or little your dog is going to moult?

I know this is a topic that has come up time and again on this forum but I couldn't find anything that gave an idea of when proper moulting starts.


----------



## Milliesdad (Apr 24, 2016)

Before we bought Millie we were told Cockapoos don't moult, well we had Millie at 8months old and she has always shed some hairs, all the time and everyday, she has a wavy coat somewhere in between smooth and curly.


----------



## LolaCockerpoo (Feb 1, 2016)

Lola is nearly 9 months, and she hasn't moulted...so far. She's a blue roan with a curly coat and pleanty of white hair. Those white hairs would appear all over our clothes, furnature, and carpets if she was shedding, and that is yet to happen,


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

It seemed like they molted when they lost their puppy coat. Then it got much better. Only occasional hairs found. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

